# London - What comes into your head?



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

As far as I am concerned, London is my dream destination. Everything, well not everything honestly about London is really great. I'm still hoping for a lottery win or a brighter future for me to go there!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I ahve to ask this off-topic question but I hope a British man can answer it.

Why is it that many of the UK's place names are combinations of 2 words? 
For example
Clapham = clap + ham
Northfleet = north + fleet
Knightsbridge = knights + bridge
Gravesend = grave + send
I'm just wondering thank you very much...


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> I ahve to ask this off-topic question but I hope a British man can answer it.
> 
> Why is it that many of the UK's place names are combinations of 2 words?
> For example
> ...


Often its a description of the location, Knightsbridge for example was the site of a bridge over the river(now underground) Westbourne. Many of them are not based on modern english however but Roman/Celtic/Saxon/Viking words...

http://www.domesdaybook.co.uk/places.html


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> I ahve to ask this off-topic question but I hope a British man can answer it.
> 
> Why is it that many of the UK's place names are combinations of 2 words?
> For example
> ...


*Places ending in "Ham" were named by anglo-saxons. Ham means 'homestead/village' 
eg: Lewisham, Eltham, West Ham, Peckham etc.

*Place's ending in "Wich" were also named by anglo-saxons. Wich means 'a place of works', such as a port, place of trading or place of manufacture.
eg: Greenwich, Woolwich, Dulwich etc.

* Places ending in "Ford" mean what they say. Most fords were replaced by bridges. 
eg: Catford, Deptford etc.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

SE9 said:


> *Places ending in "Ham" were named by anglo-saxons. Ham means 'homestead/village'
> eg: Lewisham, Eltham, West Ham, Peckham etc.
> 
> *Place's ending in "Wich" were also named by anglo-saxons. Wich means 'a place of works', such as a port, place of trading or place of manufacture.
> ...


Also '-ey' or '-ea' refers to an island, in the context of London usually areas of higher ground surrounded by tidal marshland, e.g. Battersea, Chelsea, Putney.

'-burn', '-born' or '-bourne' refers to a stream, still referred to as a 'Burn' in Scotland... e.g. Kilburn, Holborn, Ravensbourne, River Westbourne (which is what the 'Knightsbridge' crosses and also what was dammed to form the Serpentine in Hyde Park).


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Many things come to my head when speaking about London. 
First of all, magnitude of the city, its architecture. 
Secondly, Premiership football teams.


----------



## herr_lehmann (Jun 4, 2006)

delicious cobb salad, riding through the night on the platform of a routemaster, endless tube journey from heathrow to the city, pubs that close at 1, shakespeare's tempest at the globe, getting drunk in st. james park, getting drunk in the pub in the morning, getting drunk at the hostel, the federation of occupational rapists, crazy traffic.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Cheap pills. :colgate:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Architecture, food (both good and bad). The Tube. The usual stuff!


----------



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> The population density of South East England is somewhat greater than Australia, of course you are going to get more traffic than on the way from Wagga Wagga to Alice Springs.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that the freeways are 'tiny' compared to Australia though, how many roads this big do you have?


Victoria has intercity freeways connecting Melbourne to surrounding regional centres.

A selection from MELBOURNE...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Grey skys, Depressing Street Scenes. 
Beauty in a wierd way.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Arsenal, Twattenham, Chelski, Charlton, Fulham. West Ham, Crystal Palace, Millwall, QPR, Brentford, Leyton Orient + The greatest city/people in the world


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Grey skys, Depressing Street Scenes.
> Beauty in a wierd way.


This is a completely normal weather forecast for summer months:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1769


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Red buses, black taxis, Big Ben, the Tube, the River Thames, hustle and bustle of the West End, financial power of the City, multicultural, noisy, overcrowded, exciting, overwhelming, vast, sprawling, incredible mixture of architecture and landmarks, fantastic nightlife, the world's best club scene, Piccadilly Circus, Leicester Square, Oxford Street, Regent Street, the Mall, Downing Street, beautiful churches and cathedrals, St Paul's, the Monument, London Eye, Tower Bridge, Buckingham Palace, Westminster Abbey, tons of parks and green areas, SwissRe, Canary Wharf, London Eye, Trafalgar Square, museums, galleries, cafes, restaurants, Universities, theatres, sports stadia, huge Victorian train stations, so many different neighbourhoods and districts, unbelievably diverse, extremely international and connected city, full of energy and dynamism, rich and poor, old and new, a fascinating history and heritage.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

architecture art big ben blackwhite blue bricklane bridge britain british britishmuseum building buildings buses camden canary wharf carnival cathedral church city city of london clouds colour connected docklands eastlondon england film graffiti green greenwich hyde park london eye markets multicultural museums nightlife park parliament people river thames scene simoncrubellier sky soho southbank southwark station statue stpauls street subway summer sunset tate tatemodern thames towers tower bridge trafalgar square trains trees tube underground urban westminster


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

Expensive beer, black cabs, the tube, erm, the great abundance of beautiful women! Police cars, crafty cockneys, erm, expensive beer, and plenty of well fit women everywhere! Hell if the beer wasn't so expensive I'd go out in London all the time, unfortunately I can't afford it! My bros at SOAS school, and hell theres so much totty down there!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Underground and double decker buses!
:yes:
I love London! Going there within 22 days again!!


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

the Queen..


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

"Due to signalling problems, there are delays reported on the Northern, Circle, District and metropolitan lines. There is no service in either directions on the Bakerloo line. A good service is operating on the jubilee line" -> That's what comes to my mind...  

I was stuck on the northern line for 1 hour at 18:00 today... :sleepy:


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> "Due to signalling problems, there are delays reported on the Northern, Circle, District and metropolitan lines. There is no service in either directions on the Bakerloo line. A good service is operating on the jubilee line" -> That's what comes to my mind...
> 
> I was stuck on the northern line for 1 hour at 18:00 today... :sleepy:


Bad luck man! But Please forgive London! lol :cheers:


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

london-b said:


> Bad luck man! But Please forgive London! lol :cheers:


Don't worry! I'm still in London, so there are some things I do appreciate here! :cheers:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

bnmaddict said:


> "Due to signalling problems, there are delays reported on the Northern, Circle, District and metropolitan lines. There is no service in either directions on the Bakerloo line. A good service is operating on the jubilee line" -> That's what comes to my mind...
> 
> I was stuck on the northern line for 1 hour at 18:00 today... :sleepy:


Shit. Didn't anyone tell you that the Northern Line is actually just a bad joke? Nobody actually uses it to commute; its just there to imprison naive tourists 

Seriously though, it sucks. When we start househunting we're avoiding any area of London reliant on the Northern Line, it really is that awful.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

I think of old-world architecture, quirky residents, and people strolling the sidewalks dressed in very classy, tasteful attire.

I've been there, and loved it.

-thryve


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

London= One word...Eiffel Tower!


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

:applause:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> London= One word...Eiffel Tower!


??


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> London= One word...Eiffel Tower!


Finally a clear and simple statement! :applause: kay:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Grey skys, Depressing Street Scenes.
> Beauty in a wierd way.


Today there's gonna be showers but after that, its summer baby!


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

The almost exotic whitehall skyline when looking from St. James Park...the classy mens shops on Jermyn St....dirty wonderful Soho...the people streaming across the bridges at rush hour...the curious quietness of the st marylebone district...the walk from St Pauls to Charing cross which is the urban experience there...unrivalled, with the possible exception of paris, collection of beautiful theatre facades...indian restaurants...Irish pubs...american steakhouses...French cuisine. So much more as well. London is a great city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> London= One word...Eiffel Tower!


Youre joking right? oke:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yea, I forgot:

the large ethnic communities & neighbourhood centres: indian - southall, nigerian - peckham, jamaican - brixton, pakistani - spread, ghanaian - tottenham, bangladeshi - tower hamlets, turkish, kenyan, russian, angolan - lambeth, portuguese - lambeth, trinidadian spread, chinese - spread, vietnamese - spread, french - spread, and more


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

bnmaddict said:


> Don't worry! I'm still in London, so there are some things I do appreciate here! :cheers:


Like the weather right now! lol


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> Youre joking right? oke:


?Why? Since when the Eiffel Tower is not in London?! - Look here:


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

squirrells.


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

Rat race culture


----------

